# One Compressor



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

If you had only ONE compressor you could ever have, which one would it be?

I'm sorta old-fashioned so 1176 for me.


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

1176LN. Very fast and so versatile.


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep, 1176 is my winner too.

Although I've found the Neve Portico 5043 VERY versatile and great sounding (maybe not as big as the 1176)


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you guys using Ureis or clones?

Geoff, I know what you're using  - have you ever had the chance to A/B your unit to an original?

I've never had the pleasure of an 1176 - I've tried various plugins, but I doubt any of them come close, though I've heard the UAD is a nice compressor..but I don't have UAD either :spend:


----------



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, I'm using the clones. 
I've had them in a friend's studio alongside a Urei 1176 and they sounded pretty similar. I'm using a Lundahl transformer on the output, which is different from the 1176 transformer, and the input threshold setting was a bit different for the same signal. Overall, with careful selection of components and construction, the sound of the clones is incredibly good and my units tend to get 'borrowed' a bit for various projects in other studios


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really like the Distressor but its not stereo. The FATSO is but I've never used it. Has anyone used the FATSO? Could i assume that it is essentially a stereo Distressor?


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I've heard the fatso is extraordinarily awesome over on GS.


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I wouldn't say the Fatso is a stereo distressor.

I'd say it is a more a transformer/saturation/tape compression simulator, though it does also some sort of compression.

By the way FATSO means "Full Analog Tape Simulator & Optimizer".

Have to get a 1176 some day, though...:spend: :rolleyesno:


----------



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah, thanks for clearing that one up. I'll admit, I haven't really researched it before.


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

No problem, my pleasure!

BTW, I did like the FATSO when I tried it! Great sound warming machine!


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolutely love the FATSO

Haven't had a chance of using the distressor though...

Also, I love the Manley vari mu... it's just not that versatile to be the only compressor to have.


----------



## bassman17 (Jan 24, 2010)

Distressors can do a whole lot of different things so as a one-and-only-one compressor, that might be my choice. It emulates the 1176 fairly well along with other types like opto/La2a types and more. Nuke mode is always fun...:devil:

-ashley


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

I've got a Focusrite Liquid Mix and I've been exploring the distressor emulations. Nuke is fun...

Nathan.

>


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

1176. No doubt.


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

I love the distressor. I am so interested in the liquid mix though. the DSP processing and the amount of stuff you can do with that thing? is it good? reliable? how does it sound? i would love to buy one of these ive been looking for outboard DSP processing (working off an imac no PCI slots)


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

What about a real Fairchild 670, then you could sell it for 30 odd grand, and buy a bunch of other compressors!! But i suppose that defies the rules of the OP's guidelines. So i'd have to go with the versatility of the Distressor.


----------



## cdavis6406 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a couple flavor 1176's and they are timeless. However I use it for a specific sound.

I generally like the ability to have a more oper airy sound. 1176 are great for subtle to squash, but one detail it lacks in some applications is a little air to it.

If I had to pick one and stay with it, it would be my EL-8 from Mercenary Audio. FFFFFFFffffablulous.

They do wonders on wonderous gear.

Or and old CBS unit before UA was a glint in someones eye. Short of having a wet dream or too, or winning the lottery ill just drool. Heard a couple in San Diego that had retooled for XLR and naturally re-caped after all they are over 50 years old. MMMan what a treat, how do I have to F*7()()(*&! to get one do you recon.


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

cdavis6406 said:


> Or and old CBS unit before UA was a glint in someones eye. Short of having a wet dream or too, or winning the lottery ill just drool. Heard a couple in San Diego that had retooled for XLR and naturally re-caped after all they are over 50 years old. MMMan what a treat, how do I have to F*7()()(*&! to get one do you recon.


The CBS and UA units come from the same time period, sort of. The UREI (UA) 175 was introduced in 1960, the CBS Audiomax 1965.

Here's a drool-worthy collection. Get a spare set of underwear before you look though.

http://www.261.gr/vintage.html


----------



## cdavis6406 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have wood


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

Darnstrat said:


> Here's a drool-worthy collection. Get a spare set of underwear before you look though.
> 
> http://www.261.gr/vintage.html


With the recent discussion on Behringer gear, I had to smile when I saw the combinator in there


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

jonathanm said:


> With the recent discussion on Behringer gear, I had to smile when I saw the combinator in there


I think the combinator was out while Behringer was still manufactured in Germany.


----------

